# A Pencil Pooper



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Yup, pooper, after seeing the wonderful segmented turnings, boxes and bowls you guys are making, I am feeling a little humbled. I have yet to turn a bowl, but did order some purple heart to give it a whirl, that will be another story.
So, here is my take on a pencil popper, yup, that is real corn embedded in the epoxy:biggrin: 
Also, is my take on a creek chub pikie in a rainbow trout pattern that i am sending to a buddy of mine that runs a tackle shop and rents boats on Lake Castaic in Southern California (home of the next record large mouth).

hope you guys like them.

Tom


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I will be the first to ask. What is the corn for?


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Ok I will be the first to ask. What is the corn for?


So when I am dragging that fish on the beach back to my car and someone asks me what I caught it on, I can point at the lure and say "A turd".:biggrin: complete with corn...I was going to epoxy some peanuts in there, but thought they may break apart even with the epoxy top coat.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Those eyes are awesome! Great work.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice. I would recommend attaching a small split ring to the inserts, and then attaching the hooks to the split rings. Lets the hooks rotate a little more freely so they don't scratch the finish as bad and aren't as liable to pull out due to the hook binding up when a fish is turning on you. Just a thought, great work.


----------

